# Weight pull in NY



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Where: Lake George, New York (Beach Road)

Name: 11th Annual Lake George IWPA Weight Pull 
Dates: 02-03 February, 2008 
Type: Wheels 
Sat. Weigh-In: 9:00AM <--->11:0AM Start: 11:45 AM 
Sun.Weigh-In: 8:00 AM <---> 9:00AM Start: 09:30 AM 
Fee: $15.00 per Dog 
Novice Pulls: 
Contact: Daniel Plosila 518-891-4413 
Chief Judge: Steve Jackson 717-487-2941 
Prizes: Ribbons and cash 1st thru 4th place/Rosettes and cash for Most Wt and Best % pulled 
Sponsor: Lake George Winter Carnival Committee, Nemec's and Nick's Tents 
Comments: 
Lodging: 
Directions:


----------

